# AEP



## Chudd (Nov 14, 2014)

Will be trying to catch some LMB this weekend at a few new ponds. What are the go to baits this time of year at AEP? Been up there a few times, and all I caught were a lot of dinks. Typically just throw wacky worms or T rigged soft plastics. Let me know if I should be throwing other lures!


----------



## autogyroenthusiast (Oct 25, 2007)

i've only been there 3 times but all my 19"+ bass (4) came on rubber frogs t rigged with an 1/8 bullet where the legs kick on a steady retrieve. i get bites and catches running them atop the surface weeds, but my 3 biggest were out over open water with no visible cover - that kicking action will draw them up if they're in the mood. caught some solid 15-17" on blue/black pit boss & bluegill flukes as well, and those work as a good 2nd rod follow up if they miss the frog. have had good luck working sloping weed edges, i think they just cruise down there just out of site keeping an eye on the shallows. some of the shallower ponds seem to be infested with weed growth. if you come across one of those, find any pocket where there's no or less weeds and let a plastic drop in to one of those holes. there's good fish in the easy to access ponds no doubt but sweat equity is real down there. if you're going to stay easy access, try fishing at night if you're comfortable doing that. have fun and let us know how you did!


----------



## faycofishin (Jul 5, 2018)

autogyroenthusiast said:


> i've only been there 3 times but all my 19"+ bass (4) came on rubber frogs t rigged with an 1/8 bullet where the legs kick on a steady retrieve. i get bites and catches running them atop the surface weeds, but my 3 biggest were out over open water with no visible cover - that kicking action will draw them up if they're in the mood. caught some solid 15-17" on blue/black pit boss & bluegill flukes as well, and those work as a good 2nd rod follow up if they miss the frog. have had good luck working sloping weed edges, i think they just cruise down there just out of site keeping an eye on the shallows. some of the shallower ponds seem to be infested with weed growth. if you come across one of those, find any pocket where there's no or less weeds and let a plastic drop in to one of those holes. there's good fish in the easy to access ponds no doubt but sweat equity is real down there. if you're going to stay easy access, try fishing at night if you're comfortable doing that. have fun and let us know how you did!


Nice Report !


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Rubber swimbaits rigged weightless and weedless! All of my big bass have come on these, cast to shore, crank over top of weeds and let fall at edge of weedline! Then crank it a few times and kill it again! That is how I always catch the big ones I have caught


----------

